# HELP crackling sound



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

fitted a new liteon 16x dvd rom to go with my philips dvd rw dvd 8701 ive got the dvd rw as master and the dvd rom as slave and when i play a dvd in the dvd rom the sound crackles and a bit distorted but when i put the dvd in the dvd rw ithe sound is ok... the pc is a dell dimension 1100 with a celeron d 2.6 gig processor 256 mb of ddr memory 250 w psu didnt install the driver because windows xp reconised it when i used the dvd rom it used most of the cpu usage


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Howdy,

256mb of ram is very low if your running XP

Your Power supply is quite low also for running that many things I would suspect.

Try this test put the DVD ROM on as master and leave the DVD-RW drive disconnected and see if it acts the same.


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

one of my friends has got the same set up but its an older pc with a 250w psu and it works ok


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Understood....

Not everybody PC is the same as we all use different programs and use the PC differently.

If your running XP then 256mb memory is the bare minimum.

250W power supply is OK for running the basics...but when adding other things they all take power......


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

so it could be the memory then


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Try the test I have mentioned by putting the DVD Rom on as Master and removing the DVD-RW drive and see if you get the same results first.


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

put the dvd rom as master on its own and it works ok


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Well I would suggest first I would get some more memory first and then try them both again....either way you will need more memory as at the moment you memory is probably all used up with the operating System.

It could still be the powersupply needing upgrade but I would go memory first...


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

ther memory in my pc is ddr 256mb 3200 400mhz cl3 non ecc do i njeed to buy ddr 512mb 3200 400mhz non ecc and can i get it off ebay


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Yes get the same memory...but ebay is alright if it is a reputable source


----------



## andypp (Jul 31, 2006)

will this work in my pc

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280090457137&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## 713zomp (Oct 2, 2007)

First thing 250 PSU is the absolute minimum for XP anyway so dont worry about that:
Have you got the 
INTERNAL CD DVD ROM AUDIO CABLE MPC2 to MPC2 connector this basically goes from the Roms to a connection on the absolute your saying the DVD rom is fine its probally because the DVD rom has the MPC2 connector going from it to the absolute try that the MPC2 cables very very very cheap!!!!!!!! There shud be two MPC2 connectors on ur board, Black is for CD and Whites for AUX dosent make a different which is which but plug the DVD RW in AUX (white one)

Try it good luck 
let me know what happens:

Email me: [email protected]

Peace......


----------

